# [PROJECT]: "The blank.box"



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I've gotten bored of building air cooled PC's....
I'm gonna get wet this time, with watercooling. 
*I call this,*


​
*Sponsored by:*












**************​
*Me, my Dad, and "The blank.box"*

Several years ago, I became very interested in computers. It started with the software, learning how Windows XP worked, what "CRTL+ALT+DELETE" really meant and discovering the Control Panel; I soon became the I.T. guy around the house (at least, when Dad was at work). . . But I had never really thought about what was _really_ inside that rectangular box, the one that made noise beneath the computer desk. Some say, "curiosity killed the cat", but in this case (pun intended), "curiosity became a world of fun". . . And that, my friends, is where my obsession with Computers *really* had started.

Going back a few years (well, more than a few), my dad has been around since the Timex Sinclaria 1000, and ever since fiddling with that computer (and plenty more after that) he also became quite interested in computers, and eventually built a few for himself, friends and family.
He also browsed computer forums such as these, and soon discovered. . .(drum roll please). . . Watercooling.
He built his first watercooled system when I was about 9 years old, of course I new nothing about it all, just that it was a computer for us, and it worked like a dream.
Four years later in summer '07, he built a new watercooled system and I was able to help him do it all, which was quite an experience for me. . . and also led to my addiction with watercooling. 

My Dad is also a "fix-it" kind of guy, if you had something needing fixing, 9 out of 10 times, he could fix it.
I grew up working in the shop (aka, garage filled with tools. . . ), and at a very young age started building things, messing with electrical, going out on jobs with my Dad. . . Boy those were some of the best times of my life. The knowledge I have gained through learning from my Dad all these years in the shop, I must say, has definitely paid off. As now I'm working in the shop more than my Dad does. . . and having access to the shop just about 24/7 gives me great opportunity to mod things, such as Computers.

So here I am, 16 years old, and still kickin' it with Computers. . . more specifically, "The blank.box".
I hope you enjoy watching this build come together, just as much as I am _enjoying_ putting it together. :up:


*Computer Hardware:*
Updated 11-27-09


 Intel Core i7 920 D0 CPU | Have
 Asrock X58 Extreme Motherboard | Have
 Diablo 3x2GB DDR3 2000Mhz RAM | Have
 EVGA GTX260 1260-AR GPU | Have
 Corsair 850HX Modular Power Supply | Have
 3x Seagate 500GB 7200.12 HDs | Have

*WaterCooling Components:*
Updated 11-27-09


 D-Tek Fuzion V1 CPU Block | Have
 Nafhjy Brass Promount | Have
 Fitseries3 Dual Port Delrin Top | Have
 1x EK NB Delrin Top Block | Have
 1x EK Mosfet Delrin Top Block | Have
 HK GT200 GTX260 Full Cover Block | Have
 2x Swiftech MCP655 (D5) Vario Pumps | Have
 2x EK150 Reservoirs | Have
 2x Swiftech MCR320 Radiators | Have
 2x Swiftech MCR220 Radiators | Have
 BitsPower Fittings (lots) | Have
 2x (UN)Designs Z2 Bracket | Have
 2x (UN)Designs Absolute Pump Bracket Rev. 3 | Have
 20ft. 1/2" ID (3/4" OD) Masterkleer Tubing | Have

*Other Hardware:*
Updated 11-27-09


 2x Rosewill R-225 Case | Have
 2x RadGrillz / Stripes 3x120 Black | Have
 2x RadGrillz / Stripes 2x120 Black | Have
 12x Scythe SY1225SL12M Fans
 Pioneer Slim Slot Loading DVR-TS08 CD/DVD Burner | Have
 MurderMod MDPC-X 'Psychopack' Sleeving Kit | Have
 Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme Black Fan Controller | Ordered

Now, onto some pictures 






Case, "The blank.box"





Inside of the case





Back side of the case

Ok, so I'm going to put the MCR320 up on the top panel of the case (still inside of the case though). But doing that won't allow me to put my power supply up there...
So heres the first mod:




I took out the 3.5" bays, I had to drill out the rivets to do that.
I'm going to put the PSU down in the front of the case, I'll have to mod a couple more things though 

I'm waiting for the rad, grills and the fans to come. More updates soon!

__________
*UPDATE!!!*
*12-28-07*
Apparently I won't be getting my rad or fans untill the 1st or 2nd of Jan.
So I'll update with pics of the rad when it gets here 

But for now, heres a pic of some dremel work I did tonight:





I'll be getting some of that rubber edging stuff from petra's soon to put around those sharp edge's.

It will be a while till I order some more components (gotta make some more $$), but I'll post pics and update ya'll whenever I do something new 
Thanks for all the support guys :up:

__________
*UPDATE!!!!*
*01-03-08*
Ok, so I got my shipment from newegg and petra's today.

8 Tt 130mm Silent Wheel fans:




_





And my MCR320 wOOt!! 





Going to mount six of the fans in push and pull config on the rad and the other two inside the case.
I'm going to do some more cutting in a little bit too, I'll keep you updated


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*Alright, as promised heres another **UPDATE!!!!!!!*
*01-03-08*

Since those fans won't fit close enough to line up with the holes on the rad (and I knew they wouldn't) I had to mod them.




I screwed one of the new fans to an old square fan.





So now I have to sand it down until both fans are level with each other.





I used 80 grid.





There we go 





I sanded down the sides that I needed to on all the fans.





Heres one up close.





Mounted them on the rad, they look pretty good!





The under side of the rad with the fans on.





I'm doing push and pull. I tested the fans out while they were on the rad and it pulls air through likes nuts! It's super quiet too, I can feel air coming out 10" away from the rad when the fans are on.
Now I've just got to do a little wiring and soldering on the fan wires.


Tomorrow I'm going to be doing some more cutting.
I should be getting the rad grills in the morning.
I also plan on cutting a window into that ugly ol' side panel :




Yuk.





Put some blue tape on the front.





And a little on the back.

Well, it's late and I'm tired, I'll UPDATE ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 2, 2009)

Cant wait for more


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*Another UPDATE
1-5-08* 

I've done alot of things in the past 48 hours, But I'll start with some wire management 

I did some soldering on the rad fan wiring:




(yes, very messy table)





I tested them and they all work great 
Now I don't have 6 nasty wires hangin' around on the rad :ROTF:

Heres the rad grillz I got yesterday:









Outta da box... they look sweet 

Here's what I did with the small grill:














Cut out a squarish circle in the black thing that use to have the power button in it.





Put it together










Put it on the front plastic piece.
BTW, I put a longer wire on this fan because it needs to reach behind the mobo.





different view





On the case





Looks pretty good! 
This mod took me about 10 minutes... record time  :rofl:


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*More mods!!
1-5-08*

I finished cutting out the side window, I did it with my good ol' dremel and some reinforced cutting disc's.




It took a while, but was well worth it 





Fits very nicely, now I just have to go get some plexiglass.
And, BTW, the rad is not mounted on the bottom of the case, it's just sitting there for now.

*Next mod:*
The other day my mom and I went to Target... I was looking through the isles when I came across these:




And I thought, oh, I could use those!
They cost like 7 bucks each, I bought them 

This morning, I cut one of them up a little,




I cut a little piece out...





Then I folded the edges over and fit it to size. Then screwed it on the case.





Close up





Full picture.

Now i've just got to cut the top of the case and mount the rad to the case and rad grill.





I might do that tonight, not sure yet.
I'm still not feeling so well... *sigh*..... *cough*.... *sniff*.... etc  

Tell me how you like it all, comments and ideas are welcome! 
~Parker :woot:

_________
*UPDATE!!!!!
1-8-08*

So the other night I got to some cutting...





Drawn out










I cut it out with my dremel (I love dremels )

I don't have my camera with me now, but I'll take some pics of it assembled with the rad attached later and post them.

For now,
Parker :up:


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*UPDATE!!!!!!!!
1-31-08*

Ok, so it's been a while!
Heres a bunch of pics:





Rads mounted with fans on both sides.





Another view





Top view of the rad. I got two sizes of screws that match, score! :top:





Another look at the top, sorry for bad pics, i took them real quick...





And another one...





Heres a pic of the inside of the case with the rad at the top.





Ok, the tubing is going to come really close to the mobo on that back barb... but I've got a plan for that! It's called stubby's  They help with really tight turns.

BTW, I'm using these screws for the Rad/rads:





Big ones on the actual radiator and fans, the little ones used to mount the rad grills to the case (I used some nuts too). :up:

My updates to come...
For now,
~Parker


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*OMI GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!
2-26-08*

Check out what my dad brought home for me last night!!!!




Looky looky! Hard drives....





500GB Hard Drives with 32MB Cache!!!!!
mg:

I had talked to him about HD's the other day and how I couldn't decide, and well, he decided for me... I didn't do anything special or nutting, he just surprised me with em! I love my dad :sD

More updates later.... :up:

*Small Update!! *

So last week I got to some lapping!!! :up:
It's a QX6700.

Rubbed some 1500 grit on the proc to see where the dips were:





Starting off with 400 grit:





More 400 grit:





Finished with 400 grit:





And then after 800 grit:





Finished pics:










So far, I'm getting better temps than before by a couple C in idle temps, I haven't tested load temps though. But when I do, I'll let you guys know.

Reason I decided not to go 1200 grit is that I've heard that 800 grit is enough and that theres not any performance gain going above that.
But I just might.... sometime....


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*Alrighty
12-13-08*

So it's been a year since the build was started. Around summer time however, the build progress somewhat stopped, due to Life, School, and... well it was Summer and I had lots of things going on during this summer and things I had to pay for.
So I decided to move aside things that weren't on the top of my priority list for a while.

During summer however I bought a Camera, hehe, yes a Camera.... I have ALWAYS wanted to get into photography, and finally decided to pull the trigger on it:





Canon 30D w/Canon 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens

Man, once you go DSLR, you DON"T go back. This thing is great, you can view some of my pictures in the Flickr link in my sig below. 

But back to the build, over the last month, I've gotten REAL serious about finishing this build, as I've gotten new idea's and inspiration.
I've come up with some cool plan's for the hardware and the watercooling.
With the new camera, I can now take GOOD photo's of the builds progress too. :up:

*So stay tuned folks! It's gonna be a wild ride.* :fact:


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hey guys, UPDATE. :up:
12-22-08*

It's almost Christmas! Unbelievable to me really, lol it came so fast...

But Check this out, Bigslappy gave me a REALLY great deal on radiator from him:





Super fast shipping too!











Man, I've said thank you so many times already, but just want to say it again. THANK YOU! 

More updates SOON, I've got a lot of new plans for this build... hehehe....


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok so TWO things, First off, notice the new banner at the top of the worklog!
What do you guys think of it? 

Second, I did some renders the other night of what I'm planning for the build:













(you will just have to mentally switch the TC rad's to MCR rad's in the picture...  and then also mentally put a case around everything....... )

Ok well I took some extra measurements today, annnnnd I don't think the Dual rad at the bottom is going to work, so I'm going to go with a single methinks... 
So two Singles and a Triple. :up:

Lemme know what ya'll think about this. 
~Parker


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*12-29-08*

Got a small package in the mail today...




Hmmm, wonder what that is. . .





It's from Dave at (UN) Designs!! I wonder whats inside...





Z-Bracket awesomeness!





Absolute Pump Bracket Rev.2!





Love that slogan. :up:

Check out what you can do with these amazing brackets:





*Dave, thank you very much for these, (UN) Designs is an awesome company you've got. *

More updates soon! :up:


----------



## smee (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hmmmm....
1-1-09
*

So I had an urge the other day...... to, get a second case...
The urge... to do something like this:




(picture from user "jedda" at XS)

Bolting two case's together to make one.
Doing this, will allow me to have more space, I could put the PSU behind the mobo (unseen), then add a MCR320 at the bottom of the current case (the one I have now), then add an MCR320 at the top of the other one, and more rad's... etc...

So I ordered a second case!! 
And after 4 hours in Google Sketchup...
Here's the basic concept of what I'm thinking for the two case's together:





Then yesterday morning... I got to some more (6 hours) or sketchup:





























(btw, the case sketchup is at precise measurements of the real thing. :up

What do you guys think about this?

Also, where should I put the pumps??? (two loops if you haven't noticed)
Suggestions please. 

Hehe....


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 2, 2009)

This seems like partially a case mod. Looks nice! Keep it up.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 2, 2009)

Woah u added like a 100pics right after I posted. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2009)

itsmee!


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks great!  Those drawings are excellent too!


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 2, 2009)

Very cool. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the rest of this build.

Wish I had your skill with Sketchup as well.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome mid tower Cube mod, tons of room, for tons of goodies. Good work young Jedi


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Nice work.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

This is sweet, very awesome.


----------



## smee (Jan 3, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> This seems like partially a case mod. Looks nice! Keep it up.





spearman914 said:


> Woah u added like a 100pics right after I posted. lol



Hahaha, thanks!



fitseries3 said:


> itsmee!



FITS! My man. 



erocker said:


> Looks great!  Those drawings are excellent too!





blkhogan said:


> Very cool. Cant wait to see more.





oily_17 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the rest of this build.
> 
> Wish I had your skill with Sketchup as well.



Thanks!
Yea google sketchup is LOADS fun, I've only been using it for 4 days however... 
It's really not that difficult, this site helps:
SCC



steelkane said:


> Awesome mid tower Cube mod, tons of room, for tons of goodies. Good work young Jedi





EnergyFX said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Nice work.





Castiel said:


> This is sweet, very awesome.



Thanks guys!!
Yea I am LOVING the cube idea, always wanted a cube really...
Second case comes in tomorrow, or monday. 

Thanks for all the comments! Much appreciated.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 3, 2009)

damn, nice sketching and build!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice build!  Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks awesome - can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 3, 2009)

Lookin good Smee! Deff do the dual case thing as it's not something you see everyday right! I'm looking forward to this bigtime!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 4, 2009)

smee, if you dont mind me asking, what are the dimensions of the radgrillz 120 grill that you used on the front of the case?






Obviously it fits a 120x120 fan. But how big is the actual grill? I cant find specifications on it. I'd appreciate it!


----------



## smee (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

@Batmang, dimensions are 6" x 5 9/16".
Got the grillz from here FrozenCPU. 

*Quick Update...
1-9-09*

Arite guys, so I guess what happened was the case i wanted was not in stock at the place I ordered it, and they had refunded me in Paypal... and I wasn't aware of that until a few days ago...
I tried another place, but the same problem... out of stock and cannot be ordered... : /

I've looked around, and I just can't seem to find any other places with the case in stock. So it looks like that I MAY just have to find a different case to get two of...
However, the case's need to be cheap, looking at like $40 each...
But yea, we'll see...

Also got a couple other things for ya'll to see... but that'll have to wait.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.hypertechcomputer.com/en-us/p_3323.html


----------



## smee (Jan 10, 2009)

steelkane said:


> http://www.hypertechcomputer.com/en-us/p_3323.html



Thanks for that!!

But actually, I just found that newegg has a case almost identical to what i got..... $25. 
Hehe......... got new plans comin' boys!


----------



## Binge (Jan 10, 2009)

This is awesome.  Great choice with Lian Li!  Think you'll give us an idea of how silent this is when you're done?


----------



## smee (Jan 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> This is awesome.  Great choice with Lian Li!  Think you'll give us an idea of how silent this is when you're done?



I didn't get a Lian Li.... 

Yep, when i get this beast finished, i'll record the sound on video.


----------



## Exavier (Jan 11, 2009)

that was the pic from XS, Binge 

and wow, this /is/ looking nice - and I like the dual case design, almost MM UFO wide though haha
imagine two TJ07s...

props to you for some very nice work!
have you got any fan comparisons (either online or your experience) comparing these TT fans to any others, like Scythe S-Flex or anything?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

smeeeeeeeeeee

wassup dude, didnt know you had this on here too!  Great job with this, any updates, whats the status of this project right now ?


----------



## smee (Jan 13, 2009)

Exavier said:


> that was the pic from XS, Binge
> 
> and wow, this /is/ looking nice - and I like the dual case design, almost MM UFO wide though haha
> imagine two TJ07s...
> ...



Thanks man! Yea this is really getting fun for me, I love modding stuffs. 



Chicken Patty said:


> smeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> wassup dude, didnt know you had this on here too!  Great job with this, any updates, whats the status of this project right now ?



yo chicken patty!!! (lol still laugh whenever i say that xD)

yup 12 forums man. 
I'll be givin you guys an update later on... gotta finish some science hmwk (aka, crap)... 

But yea, got another sponsor I need to introduce.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

smee said:


> Thanks man! Yea this is really getting fun for me, I love modding stuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well thats why I love my username 

glad to see you here, keep us posted, can't wait to see your new sponsor


----------



## smee (Jan 17, 2009)

*Update!
1-17-09*

Sooooo, guess what! We've got a new sponsor. 
Lets welcome, PetrasTechShop!




Petra's is one of my favorite places to get all my watercooling gear to feed my addictions. 
Got to go down and pick up the stuff at there shop, Alex was out for dinner, but I got to meet Quoc. Really nice guy, and cool shop!
Hope to meet Alex in person too some time down the road. 
Heres what they got me:





2x EK150 Res
20ft Masterkleer
PT_Nuke (some awesome stuff!)
EK Res Holder

This helps tremendously, will be posting an update pretty soon!!
Again, thank you PTS!

~Parker


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 17, 2009)

Might I comment on how well-written your first post is? you should become a writer.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 17, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Might I comment on how well-written your first post is? you should become a writer.




+1


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 17, 2009)

Subscribed! Awesome job so far! I would say Rosewill cases are the cheapest and easiest to mod if you're still looking for a case?


----------



## Darknova (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice job, can't wait to see how this goes! Wish I had the money to do something like that...(and the skill)


----------



## Exavier (Jan 17, 2009)

hey smee how's it going?
what are the spacings on the radiator - are they the same as most other rads? 
S-Flex are now so expensive I'm considering doing this with those silent wheels..as they're half the price..
how quiet are they actually too? (12/7v?)

thanks man, I'd hunt you down personally but I can't getcha through PM..


----------



## smee (Jan 30, 2009)

*Update!
1-29-09*

It's been busy lately, but we've made a bit of progress.... got a package the other day. 





The ONLY difference between this case and the case I already have is that the front plastic part is different... we can deal with this methinks. 










Gutted down a bit, without the side panels and front.





Another angle...





Sat the cases together just to check it out....





I'm liking this... hehehe...





I've decided to ditch that Mest idea to cover the original PSU hole, will be doing something else instead....





Got another 120.3 rad grill, going to cut the top of the second case like you see i have done on the left case.





Hehe.....





So how to make these two case fronts work together.... that is the question.... :hmm:

More updates soon!
~Parker


----------



## smee (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ok guys, so a little "update" for ya'll.* 

I've been working for the past month and a half or so on a little side project, to support "The blank.box"...
Check it out:
http://theblankbox.net/

It's just another place to log my progress, thought it'd be nice.
It's been a real fun time (ahaha.... i hate working with domains... xD) getting this website up and running, I made it from scratch. 

But there ya have it, a little surprise. Be sure to add it in your bookmarks.  

Feedback on the site is greatly appreciated!
I've tested it with FF and Safari, both seem to work fine, if ya'll can let me know of any other browsers that work/don't work, any glitch's, that'd be great! 

~Parker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

smee said:


> *Ok guys, so a little "update" for ya'll.*
> 
> I've been working for the past month and a half or so on a little side project, to support "The blank.box"...
> Check it out:
> ...



hey SMee thanks brok, thats great.  Ill check it out now in detail


----------



## crtecha (Feb 2, 2009)

Site looks really good and I cant wait to see your finished mod!


----------



## smee (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

*Ok another update!!!
2-4-09*

Got to work monday night!!
Pics explain them selves basically, but I just took out a ton of rivets to take out the pieces of the case I will not be using, then cut the top of the second case for the radiator.





The case's ready to be de-riveted.





First case done.





Second case done.





Now for the top of the new case.





Cut out.





Methinks I done good! 





Weapon of choice.
Also, see the dremel discs, I used the one on the Right for the ENTIRE cut, the one on the left is just showing the original size of the disc that I used.
These disc's are AMAZING!! I was cutting through steel.... took about 20 minutes..... the discs are a tad more expensive than regular disc's, but I HIGHLY recommend them. :up:





Holes drilled.





Can't forget my handy assistant! My little bro, Preston. 





Alright! So the tops are done!





My mess, along with the ghetto table!





Just laid the grills on top to see how they look, I like em! Will do test fit with radiators in next update.





Time to head back inside...





Time for a nice root beer float. 
(btw, thats not photoshopped, safeway sells "Parker's Root Beer"!! It's great!! )

Till next time,
~Parker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

man I gotta go take a piss now

this is so exciting lol

THanks for the update, dude for some reason this thread is the most exciting, maybe because you are using two cases!! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ haha that was a 100% repost!!!! lol, smee, you know what i'm talking about


----------



## Exavier (Feb 6, 2009)

man props to you with all your snazzy gear  I'd love to get me another TJ07 right now for some sexy double-bolt action with massive loops


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 11, 2009)

Mmm... rootbeer float


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 21, 2009)

must say, im damn impressed so far.

Can I just ask - what are the specs on those cutting discs? I need to order some more, however I dont want cheap cut 3 inches and replace discs.


----------



## steelkane (Feb 22, 2009)

This is what I use,, well worth looking at
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=algo=SI&its=I%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=42

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOR-DREMEL-CRAF...ryZ58196QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cuzza (Feb 22, 2009)

Dude, this is cool. I love your sketchup plans, I thought I was the only one who did that stuff...Did you draw all the components yourself? Looks awesome. Check out this thread if you want some more sketchup inspiration http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40480

I'll be watching with interest. 
cuzza.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 22, 2009)

I Would check into making these 
 one piece across the top 
Any decent metal fab shop could make it for you in a few minutes cheap as hell.
IMO I think it would look better


----------



## smee (Feb 25, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> must say, im damn impressed so far.
> 
> Can I just ask - what are the specs on those cutting discs? I need to order some more, however I dont want cheap cut 3 inches and replace discs.



Thanks man!!

You can find spec's and order them here:
http://www.gyrostools.com/attachments_accessories.html



steelkane said:


> This is what I use,, well worth looking at
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=algo=SI&its=I%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=42
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FOR-DREMEL-CRAF...ryZ58196QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I've used plenty of those, you go through them like crazy, however if your not looking to spend a nice amount of money for the Gyro's then these are good. 



Cuzza said:


> Dude, this is cool. I love your sketchup plans, I thought I was the only one who did that stuff...Did you draw all the components yourself? Looks awesome. Check out this thread if you want some more sketchup inspiration http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40480
> 
> I'll be watching with interest.
> cuzza.



Thanks!
Yea sketchup is my new favorite program, BTW been editing the case in sketchup, got some different plans here...... gonna look sick. 
I'll check out your worklog!
Oh and no I did not draw ALL the components myself, just the case, got all the parts from HERE.



driver66 said:


> I Would check into making these View attachment 23135 one piece across the top
> Any decent metal fab shop could make it for you in a few minutes cheap as hell.
> IMO I think it would look better



Thats the plan! But never thought of a metal fab shop....


----------



## smee (Feb 25, 2009)

*Update 2-24-09*

It's been a while, but gots many little things to come, been getting packages left and right!
I'll just share a couple of them first. 

We have a new Sponsor!
I want to thank Vincent at BitsPower for providing me with fittings!





I have always loved the look and style of BP fittings, and also the Quality that there made of.

On with pictures!




Shipped all the way from Taipei, Taiwan, got it here in TWO days... amazing service.





Nice packaging.





Tons of fittings! I feel like a plumber. xD





That be:
26x BP-WTP-C01
14x BP-45-R
2x BP-90R2

Some sexy shots:










These fittings will definitely be put to good use! Thanks again Vincent and BitsPower!!

More updates coming.
~Parker


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice looking fittings!


----------



## Cuzza (Mar 1, 2009)

smee said:


> Thanks!
> Yea sketchup is my new favorite program, BTW been editing the case in sketchup, got some different plans here...... gonna look sick.
> I'll check out your worklog!
> Oh and no I did not draw ALL the components myself, just the case, got all the parts from HERE.



Thanks for that link! Far out, I thought I was pretty good on sketchup until I saw what those guys have been up to! That's some hard out shit. Still, I'll just have to work harder!


----------



## steelkane (Mar 1, 2009)

Funny the ebay ones last me a long time,, maybe your pushing to hard,, let the disk do the cutting.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 1, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Funny the ebay ones last me a long time,, maybe your pushing to hard,, let the disk do the cutting.



I purchased some off ebay - 36 for like £3 so i got 2 lots, ended up using 6 haha, that was removing quite a bit of metal too. Guess I just took my time and didnt push so hard.


----------



## smee (Apr 11, 2009)

*Update 4-10-09*

Arite... it's been a while, my bad... but it's spring break now and i've gotten some little bits of work done here and there!
I also have the metal and acrylic I got from the shops, but will have to post that later.

For now lets get to some pics!

Did a test fit of the rads in both cases, fits very snug and straight!





Next I wanted to lay out what Watercooling parts I've collected for The blank.box so far. 





Notice the fittings on the right D5, will be doing this to the left one as well, but the pump and custom threading is thanks to Snyxxx! :up:





Heres some fans (need 10 more actually.... ) and my rads so far!
I'm contemplating getting two MCR320 Stackable rads to add... but not sure, and I'm also going to get an MCR120. You'll see where that goes in the new renders I'm working on. 





Next, did some more cutting on the case... getting rid of the nastys in the front... hehe...





Tool of choice, trusty dremel and Gyros wheel!





The cuts:










This pic makes the cases look huge. xD





Finished product:






More updates hopefully tomorrow! Working on renders TONIGHT as well, new idea's. 

Thanks!
~Parker


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking pretty sweet. Can't wait to see the final product of this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

looking good smee   i want to see this finished already, its going to be one of a kind


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 11, 2009)

massive build, love it!

keep it up.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks awesome, i also have a QX6700.


----------



## smee (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! This is getting to be really fun for me lol..... I anticipate each day of working on the project now. 

Heres another......
*Update! 4-10/11-09*

Got to some work this weekend!

Here is all the metals, acrylics, screws and cases to be worked on.





This weekend I focussed on making the case's become one.
Here we go! 

So from top to bottom here, gots some mini washers and aluminum rivets, and then at the bottom I have what I call some 'dummy rivets' (screws & nuts) so I can put the case together without having to permanently rivet it.





1/4" acrylics I got a while back, this will be used for secret surprise. 





And on the right, I've got this long 1/2" by 1/16" rusty metal strip, this will be main victim for today. hehe...





However, we'll start with this first:





Ok so I want to put the case together, but notice the gap that the tops make between the cases:





Closer look:





So I just wacked it off... good ol' dremel 




(of course, filing will come later...)

And there we have it, quick and easy...





now lets get to the real meat.....
I love these two tools.....





Used the husky (oh i love the sound it makes when it runs... xD) to get all that grainy stinky nasty rust off....





Close up:





All shiny and clean now. 




(and before the case gets some painting, I'll be putting some anti-rust primer on that piece of metal too, obviously, keep it from rusting over again.)

Ok now Parker... what did you do with that nice long piece of shiny un-rusted metal?
Cut it up, drilled holes, got some yummy dummy rivets and....





AND.....
TA-DA!





Filled the gap PERFECTLY between the cases....















The case is now VERY sturdy and I like the way it turned out...
Heres some close ups:










I'll leave you with a little fun shot..... 






You should be seeing one or two more updates this week, already been working on more of the project.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

wooohooo go smee.  Like siamese twins


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

This looks great can't wait to see the finished product!

Love the look of those fans too.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, this seems to be sort of a never ending project that keeps morphing into other things... but I like it!  I can't wait to see what you got when you're done, that's for sure.


----------



## smee (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Lol Studabaker... Yea things change as it goes along... but so far i'm liking it! 

Alrighty!
Yet another... quick...

*Update! 4-13-09*

Well I've been working long and hard hours on this part of the project... the part that helps me visualize what I'm planning to do...
The Renders. 

So here we go...









Notice the stackable MCR rad's on top, I'm PRETTY sure i'll be doing this... but I'm not exactly sure lol... we'll see.
And BTW, the mobo and GPU's are just there for example, I'll be using i7 and two GTXxx series cards.

Heres the back:





Other side:




The res/pumps will be held up via (UN) Designs Pump brackets and Z-Brackets.



Thank you Dave. 

Now if you noticed, I've got an extra mini BP res above those two HD's, and also the Radiator behind it... but what you don't see is this:




This will be my third loop, the chipset/mosfet loop, that'll be a DangerDen DB-1 pump, MCR120, and Bitspower 3.5in. Bay Res.

Now here is the front:





The line down the middle will have a secret slot loading drive close to the top, but it won't be visible unless you put a disk it.

The three orange things will be some LED's... I'm still entertaining this idea.. but I'm thinking of using them as activity lights, or just for the heck of it....
Thoughts on that please. 

Also, the case front will be completely custom made, I'm going to build it myself.... got some snazzy ideas, going to be really fun. 


Now you also may have noticed that there are radiators in the very front of the case... how are they going to get ventilation?
This is how:




Two slits on the bottom front of the case.



Comments/suggestions/critique are very much appreciated! Let me know what you think!

~Parker


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw, this is going to be the nuts when its finished!

And also I imagine it will run VERY cold he he.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 13, 2009)

great presentation!!! a lot of hard work. respect 

keep those pics coming....


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Extremely jealous right now . . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

smee, just finish it and stop teasing us with this   man you have really inspired me to do this, what cases are you using again??


----------



## smee (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! It gets me pumped to do more work with all these encouraging comments! 

Chicken Patty, These are the Rosewill R223-P-BK cases....
If only Rosewill knew someone was doing a crazy liquid cooling case mod like this with there cases. xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

smee said:


> Thanks guys! It gets me pumped to do more work with all these encouraging comments!
> 
> Chicken Patty, These are the Rosewill R223-P-BK cases....
> If only Rosewill knew someone was doing a crazy liquid cooling case mod like this with there cases. xD



I bet they are wodering why the case is out of stock at newegg.  You sure nobody else is doing the same thing as you smee???


----------



## smee (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bet they are wodering why the case is out of stock at newegg.  You sure nobody else is doing the same thing as you smee???



Aha... no i think newegg just stopped stocking them.... lol...

I did try asking Rosewill to sponsor me with the case... but they didn't answer... there loss.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

smee said:


> Aha... no i think newegg just stopped stocking them.... lol...
> 
> I did try asking Rosewill to sponsor me with the case... but they didn't answer... there loss.



you said it bro, their loss.  

Rosewill, you don't know what you are missing out on


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you said it bro, their loss.
> 
> Rosewill, you don't know what you are missing out on



+1 on that! 

I wish dedicated modders could get dedicated sponsorship! and mod art and technolory would advance faster!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> +1 on that!
> 
> I wish dedicated modders could get dedicated sponsorship! and mod art and technolory would advance faster!



if they can do things like this without sponsorship, imagine with!!!!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 14, 2009)

subscribed to this man looks like some amazing working taking place right here


----------



## smee (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Chicken patty, yea Rosewill definitely missed out ahaha.....


----------



## smee (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey all...
Well about 6 months ago, I became member #15 at a forum called RealRedRaider.com, it's goal was to become the best enthusiast watercooling site.
Since I've joined, I've became great friends with many guys there, and now the forum has over 500 members, and that number is climbing each day, about 30+ members a week.

In the past months I've been privileged to talk to and interact with hundreds of the *top* watercooling minds, sharing knowledge, learning new things, testing new ideas... It's been a BLAST.

I'd like not to pull any of you away from TechPowerUp forums whatsoever, but would like to Invite all of you to come and check it out.
(but I really do have a deeper purpose to this-I'll get to that below)

We've reached a point where it's time to go out and seek more posters.
As I said, we're working to be the best watercooling site on the web.

I can't even begin to tell you, how hard core some of these guys over there really are, and how there willing to come along side any new guy (we don't call them noobs) and help him out and teach him how watercooling is done.
Of course, we're not serious ALL the time, we have fun, joke around and enjoy ourselves... it's like a family over there, relaxed, laid back... yet there willing to take anyone under there wing and teach at any moment needed.


So we've decided it's time we hold a recruitment competition... one I am planning on winning. =] The one to get the most recruits will be set to win a $100 gift card to www.Sidewindercomputers.com
(this I could definitely use for my build =)


Check it out, sign up, get posting, meet some of the guys, join the family and tell them SMEE sent you (in the referral contest thread, on front page):
RealRedRaider


Thanks guys =]


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> if they can do things like this without sponsorship, imagine with!!!!



my point exactly!


----------



## smee (Apr 15, 2009)

*Update! 4-15-09*

Well, it's sorta a small'ish update, but here it is.

Recently I came across an amazing deal on some Diablo CSX RAM's... Mmmmm....











They are the Diablo CSX 6GB DDR3 2000mhz. Can't WAIT to try em out! 
Me loves some germany hardwarez.....

Not sure if they'll be used in The blank.box or not, but we will see!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 15, 2009)

nice mem....

I would love to see some oc results and temps of the modules.

have you ever used DDR2 diablos?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

smee said:


> Hey all...
> Well about 6 months ago, I became member #15 at a forum called RealRedRaider.com, it's goal was to become the best enthusiast watercooling site.
> Since I've joined, I've became great friends with many guys there, and now the forum has over 500 members, and that number is climbing each day, about 30+ members a week.
> 
> ...




Red Raider?  hmmm sounds familiar 

I got about 500 posts there, im slowly trying to find my way to posting more there.  Just soo many amazing builds, have the time im drooling and can't even think of posting! 


I do agree, as far as watercooling.  RRR is the place to be


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet updates! This case project is turning out so nice.


----------



## _jM (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow Smee.. amazing work so far, Im actually pissed Im just now realizing this thread even existed! Come'on man feed our imaginations with MORE PICS!!! Great work dude~ Subscribed!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I do agree, as far as watercooling.  RRR is the place to be



Thanks for the recommendation... I 'll have a look around RRR.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Thanks for the recommendation... I 'll have a look around RRR.



you'll like the stay there


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you'll like the stay there



I am sure I will! 
I just wish I had more time to surf around.... with so many projects going on here, there, everywhere!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I am sure I will!
> I just wish I had more time to surf around.... with so many projects going on here, there, everywhere!



oh lord, just wait till you join.  They have the craziest builds I've ever seen there.  Its a site specifically for water cooling bro.  Just imagine.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 17, 2009)

joined them! thanks again!

they will probably make me wanna wc all my rigs..... I need money now!


----------



## DaveK (Apr 17, 2009)

How exactly do you get sponsored? I wanna get sponsored and want free stuff, I hate being poor lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> joined them! thanks again!
> 
> they will probably make me wanna wc all my rigs..... I need money now!



see ya around there


----------



## shazza (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice project, smee.


----------



## hybrid1989 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sick build so far man... I really really like the black with orange accents (the fans look super nice!)

As far as the paint goes, are you going to go for a matte black or gloss? I personally think matte would add a nicer effect with the orange.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> see ya around there



From what I saw over there... is going to take me about a year to read all their project logs... Some of them are just fantastic!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> From what I saw over there... is going to take me about a year to read all their project logs... Some of them are just fantastic!



  bro i try to post there but most things I just look at, theres not soo much like talkable topics there.  But the site is awesome.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 23, 2009)

@smee

waiting for an update!


----------



## iBeer&Knife (Apr 23, 2009)

aw that should be loud =[ 
but i love the costum "case"


----------



## vladmire (Apr 25, 2009)

wow.. this is a worklog, started last year and still on-going. can't wait to see it.


----------



## hybrid1989 (Apr 28, 2009)

oh how badly i want this to be finished


----------



## Kweku (May 2, 2009)

how far is this? wanna see the end result man


----------



## smee (Jun 4, 2009)

*Update!
6-3-09*

Well, some good news and some 'bad' news (I guess heh...).

So, just recently I've been asked to fly out to Oak Brook, Illinois to work in the IT Department at IBLP Headquarters (Institute in Basic Life Principles) for 3 months (possibly more, but planning on 3 months).
It's a Discipleship / Work Study program, and it's something I've wanted to do for a year.
I fly out of the San Fransisco airport Sunday June 7th (in 4 days), returning flight will be in September.

Now, I'm not planning to bring the case I'm building as there aren't the necessary tools there and I simply won't have time to build things like that, so it'll all stay here which will put the build on hold for a while (thats the bad news).

The good news is that while I'm there I will be looking for hardware sponsors for the build so when I return I should be able to put the entire build together pretty quick.

But I'm not just going to simply leave ya'll hanging with this case half in pieces.... I plan to have it a single piece by Saturday night. So be looking for updates!

With that being said, please keep me in your prayers while I'm away.
I'd greatly appreciate it!!

Thanks all,
~Parker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2009)

smee said:


> *Update!
> 6-3-09*
> 
> Well, some good news and some 'bad' news (I guess heh...).
> ...



damn man, just hope this becomes a good oppurtunity for your to get big bro! :rocktou:   Good luck man.


----------



## smee (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I'm back!
Making progress, check first post for updated hardware lists....

In the mean time... Some teasers for ya.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

I am excite. This build has been going on for almost a year. Crazey


----------



## icon1 (Oct 4, 2009)

oh nice set of rams 

this build is looking good..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

smee!!!  Dude, how and where have you been man?  awesome that your are back bro


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

loving the build so far smee. good luck and happy building 

subscribed*


----------



## smee (Oct 4, 2009)

Been In Chicago CP  It was awesome. Got mucho experience in computers, networking and troubleshooting. Going back next year as well for more training.

Thanks guys!
I cleaned out the shop a little yesterday, gonna finish it up today. Which means I'll have plenty of workspace to work on this project specifically. So look out for more updates!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweet, subbed for sure!


----------



## smee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cut a lot of metal this past weekend!! hehe... Update coming REAL soon here.. and it's a BIG update.

The case is turning into a MUNSTAR.... =D


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome, I'm looking forward to this latest update


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking forward to it dude


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 13, 2009)

I really like the dual case design. Been thinking along those lines myself. 

Subscribed.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow looking good. You have put a lot of detail into your plans. One thing that I would have done instead of bolting the two cases together I would have welded it with a mig or an inverter. But still Very nice work indeed mon.


----------



## smee (Nov 4, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Wow looking good. You have put a lot of detail into your plans. One thing that I would have done instead of bolting the two cases together I would have welded it with a mig or an inverter. But still Very nice work indeed mon.



Thanks!
I thought about welding, or spot welding... but the metal on this case is pretty soft (in a sense), so it would be hard to weld and keep it from warping the entire case (because of the heat).
Bolting was easier in the end. 

As for an update, some plans changed... got some new surprises coming... I think I'll post this week for ya.


----------



## smee (Nov 28, 2009)

*Update! Finally!!
11-27-09*

Oh my word.. well I got back from Chicago, and life swept me off my feet and flung me half way across the planet! :O
But I've made my way back, and got a few packages in the mail.

I now have a full running i7 System with these babies finally here.
I introduce my Asrock X58 Extreme and i7 920 D0 (B#: 3910A298):






Also finally picked out and ordered a disc drive, the Pioneer Slot Load DVR-TS08 DVD burner.
Also had to get a Slim Sata Power 7+6pin to SATA+Molex Cable:











Then I ordered a Psychopack Sleaving Kit from Murdermod, this should take care of my PSU:






Can't wait to get started:





Finally, heres a special sneak peak for you all. 
The other night I decided to put together most of the parts of which I now have, and do a 'mock-up' of sorts, but this time it's going to be real life.
The photo speaks for itself, more to come but I just wanted to show you that it's finally becoming real! (ehh don't mind the apple sticker in the background)






More to come! Should get some more cuts done on the case this weekend.
Stay tuned. :-]
-Parker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't believe it, finally! Finally!  oh man I can't wait to see this done!


----------



## smee (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea man you better believe it!
And it's not even finished.. but so flipping heavy!!!!!! :O


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

smee said:


> Yea man you better believe it!
> And it's not even finished.. but so flipping heavy!!!!!! :O



yeah, two cases in one, you best believe it'll be heavy


----------



## smee (Apr 22, 2010)

*YO ITS AN UPDATE!!
(from 10-9-09)*

Ok ok. Been procrastinating a lot with this project...
I've got like three updates I haven't even posted. So here i go!!

*Day 1*

I did some cutting on the front of the case, the pictures should basically tell the story themselves. 
















(had to cut some little notches to clear the screws)





(mark out the cut!)










BOOM cut... whats this for?





Oooooh... hmmmm





Hmmmmm





GASP another cut....





GASP2 what is this....





Ooooooh I see....










Interesting...





Case in one solid piece now!! 
This project is beginning to lift off the ground! (wait... its _just{/I] beginning? This project is almost THREE YEARS OLD!!!) xD





Yippdeedoo!


*Day 2*

Moar cutting!!!





Waaat!? I haven't even started yet! Oh wellz....





All fixed!










Cut cut cut!!





Looking good!


*Day 3*

Lets test out the hardwarez on the tech bench... sweettttt.




















(No I didn't pay $350 for this... that's ridiculous!)





Little drop of MX-2





Stinky stock cooler on.





Everything fits! Alrighty... 

Keep in mind, I'm watercooling everything you see here.


*Day 4*

So lets make some mounting holes...





(I used the casing of an old PSU to get the holes exact.)










Cutting time again!





Sweetness!











Time to mount the fan grill!









Cut out...





Filed down a bit





I think this'll work....





Good jorb homestar!!






I likes it.
Well what does everyone else think so far? (even though the best has yet to come....)

Next update comes in an hour. Hehehehe.... 
~Parker_


----------



## smee (Apr 23, 2010)

*Hey! Another update!
4-15-10*

Check it check it check it out!! Its watercooling time guys and gals!! 

*READ:*
First and foremost, the motherboard I have does NOT have a chipset waterblock set made already like most of the popular Asus/EVGA boards, etc...
So I had to find some blocks that would fit. I found a good NB block, and a Mosfet that would fit close enough... but needed some slight modifications (I needed two mosfet blocks to make it work).
Like always, pictures speak for themselves... so Here. We. Go.

Meet the mosfet:




Ouch it doesn't fit against those caps...





Those bumps? Thats why it doesn't fit...





Bumps all gone now! (with the help of my hand dandy flat sander!)





Ooh nice.





And it fits!!!...





OH DANG... its short by 1/4in.!! what to do what to do!!!





Thats why I got two blocks....





Cutting time!





What the heck are you doing parker....





Umm... okay...





Yea, and?





Nasty file work... what are you doing???





Oh okay..... what?





Whats under that wood!??!





Whoa dude! Its Arctic Silver 5 Opoxy Paste!!





Did you just seriously extend a mosfet block??





Wow...





Oooh shiny...





It fits!!





Dude nice!










Snug as a bug in a rug? You betcha! The block is one solid piece now and fits perfectly on the board. 


Next we have the NB block. This is a lot simpler.










It would go right there... oh wait... I don't need 4 screw holes.





So I cut off the two extra screw holes, AND I shaved off a bit of the delrin to fit around some caps...





Fits perfectly!





Would ya look at that! With a little bit of reverse engineering and innovation with a little bit of creative thought, I now have my own custom waterblock set for this board. 

What do you guys think so far? Comments/Suggestions/Criticism?

Lats,
~Parker


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

you're crazy

subbed 

good work so far


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 23, 2010)

Keep up that good work man. This is inspirational.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

sexy MOSFET block and good fix


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great work! this is very impressive!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks awesome, I can't wait for more!


----------



## smee (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you're crazy
> 
> subbed
> 
> good work so far



Ahahah why thank you!



Nick89 said:


> Keep up that good work man. This is inspirational.





Chicken Patty said:


> sexy MOSFET block and good fix





brandonwh64 said:


> Great work! this is very impressive!





[Ion] said:


> Looks awesome, I can't wait for more!



Thank you so much guys! The encouraging words just motivate me to keep going!!!

Heres another update!



*4-23-10, testing out the tubes!*

Alrighty, this is the part where things really get fun. TUBE ROUTING!!! 
I've decided I want to have the CPU in its own loop, and the Chipset + GPU in another.

For this update I'd like to again thank *Bitspower* for sending me these incredible fittings! I don't think I've ever had more fun setting up a watercooled build because of the infinite number of possibilities you can have with the different angled fittings!
Thank you Bitspower!!





So I think I've come up with the best way to route all the tubing (set it up on the tech bench first). Check it check it check it!!










I think I stared at the mosfet and NB for an hour before I came up with a way to connect the two. xD





Heatkiller GPU block is a flippin BEAST!!


*Next* I put tried it out in the case...





Now we're getting somewhere folks...





Still working on the CPU routing... any ideas?





Frontal view. (I'm thinking of adding a SB block...)





The other side of the case is pretty uneventful so far... we'll see how it goes!
(Like how I mounted the HD's? )


So thats it for now. I'm waiting for my order from Sidewinders, which should come next week.
Now I'm pondering how to route all the tubing between the four radiators... Hmmmmmm....
Idea's?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

that looks pretty freakin awesome bro

and you might as well add the sb, since its all wc'ed anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

dammit, makes me want to do something like this 


That interconnect between the mosfet and the NB is awesome


----------



## smee (Apr 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that looks pretty freakin awesome bro
> 
> and you might as well add the sb, since its all wc'ed anyways



Yea I'm looking for a SB block that fits now 



Chicken Patty said:


> dammit, makes me want to do something like this
> 
> 
> That interconnect between the mosfet and the NB is awesome



Thanks patty! 

*HEY!! UPDATE!! 4-27-10*

So, first off... I hadn't noticed until one of you brought it up that I got front page honors over at [H]ardOCP the other day!
Just a simple post talking about finishing up your mods!

Anyhow, I've got a surprise for you!!! Package in da mail today. 

HOOOOLY SMOKES:




Yep thats 12 fans... ($15 a pop!!! :S)





Scythe GT 58CFM

Another package coming friday.... muahhahahahahha.....

~Parks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 28, 2010)

you dont need that many, i can take 4 of them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

...and I'll take the rest


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 28, 2010)

nice set of fans you have there sir 
nidec are definately a good brand, i've still got some about 9 years later *with proper bearings not that brass sleave shxx you usually get* 

loved the thread and your build


----------



## smee (Apr 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you dont need that many, i can take 4 of them





Chicken Patty said:


> ...and I'll take the rest



Ahahaha "all ur fanz are belong to us...." 
No can haz mah fanzzz. 



dr emulator (madmax) said:


> nice set of fans you have there sir
> nidec are definately a good brand, i've still got some about 9 years later *with proper bearings not that brass sleave shxx you usually get*
> 
> loved the thread and your build



I absolutely LOVE these fans. There flipping awesome.

Thanks!
New update tonight.. after my *ahem* package arrives.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks great!  

How did things turn out?


----------



## Deleted member 89070 (Oct 11, 2010)

good work!!!, subbed and looking forward to more ideas from you


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 8, 2011)

Why has this not been finished?


----------

